# The good old ways...



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there anything done today in roofing that hasn't been radically updated from the past (say, since the 1900)?

Here is a list of tools I think are pretty much unchanged (not including being modernized): 

Roofing Hatchet
Claw Hammer
Flat Bar
Roofer's Knife
Chalkline/box
Tin Snips/Shears
Pointing Trowel
Shingle/Slate Ripper

Anything I've missed?

I'm all for roofing guns, ladder hoists, hot air guns, etc..., but there still are some tools that are hanging tough.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Some hand tools never die, the newest item in these two pics is the green handle snips, they were given to me by a Tinner in Florida '1991' when I showed up for work with out a pair, never did that again.


----------



## RooferChip (May 17, 2010)

cigs? :laughing:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

RooferChip said:


> cigs? :laughing:


 You know it! LOL


----------



## pondpro (Jun 22, 2010)

You have shared one of the impressive tools buddy.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,
This is a very interesting post. I think you are right. These are the essential tools for roofing and haven't got too much changed for a period. Keep in mind too that knowledge is a roofing tool as important as any other. Local hardware stores, as well as the Internet, are great sources of information. Between books they carry and staff on hand who can give you advice, they can prepare a person for every step of the roofing process. 
At one time a roofing "hatchet" was the tool of choice. It's a multi-purpose tool designed to split wood shingles and has a built-in gauge for setting the exposure of each course.
But now days, most roofing is installed with a pneumatic nailer and wood shingles are on the decline due to cost and fire concerns. However, a hammer is still needed for general use on every roofing job.


*Roof Ventilator*


----------



## TheBrain (Jul 27, 2010)

cat's paw / camel toe, whatever you want to call it. i prefer it over a flat bar for cleaning flashing on re-roofs. don't get me wrong, a flat bar is a great tool. just not in every situation.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

pondpro said:


> These tools can not be change because these are really important.


 Can you please stop spamming us?


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

One of the toughest jobs in home improvement is roofing construction. Modern roofing tools will be very useful and helps us to identify and rectify the roofing problem better. A professional roofing contractor can expertise and have knowledge on all necessary tools in his profession.


----------

